# Found some tools



## Belowme360 (Jan 15, 2021)

I found a set of Buxton wood carving tools at a yard sale and this was in the box. Anyone know what it is used for as I'm new to the scene. Thanks for any information. It's metal and of different widths if that helps.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Those are feeler gauges. Is used to determine the size of small gaps, often in automotive work


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Kind of looks like feeler gauges. Are the blades thin? Can you find any numbers on the blades like .010 ,020 30 etc.? Just a guess.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Yep feeler gauges. Optical illusion of the seat cushion makes some look toothed.

I use the for automotive work but also for machine setup, ie leveling jointer tables etc.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

If the numbers are worn off it is not much good as a feeler gauge but they can make for some good shims in their second life. Probably the most common use is setting spark plug gap distance but are handy in the shop too.


----------



## Bstrom (Aug 30, 2020)

Steel wool the carrier and see what brand - might be Starrett.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> If the numbers are worn off it is not much good as a feeler gauge but they can make for some good shims in their second life. Probably the most common use is setting spark plug gap distance but are handy in the shop too.
> 
> - controlfreak


Way too thin for spark plug gap. I use them more for valve clearances, checking tolerances on heads, etc. They do make good shims for shimming planer tables though


----------



## bugradx2 (May 7, 2018)

those are handy if you're really trying to dial in your jointer. You can use them to get a reading on the height of the fence or a flat stock from the bed


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Show us the Buxton woodcarving tools. Don't they still make wallets?


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> Way too thin for spark plug gap. I use them more for valve clearances, checking tolerances on heads, etc. They do make good shims for shimming planer tables though
> 
> - SMP


 Stack them for gapping plugs. Easy peasy.


----------



## Belowme360 (Jan 15, 2021)

Thanks for the helpful information.

As requested here is the set I picked up for 2 bucks.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

The carving tools appear to be little used, which has been the experience of many of us who bought similar sets. You also got a wooden handled glass cutter.


----------



## JamieSharp (Jan 11, 2021)

Yea those look like the common sets of wood carving tools you'll find for a buck or two new. TBH they might be worth more used if someone took the time to sharpen them properly.


----------

